# Where to base myself?



## BettyBoo (May 20, 2012)

Need some good advice on the best part of Aus to base myself for 6 - 12 months. I'm 25 years old and want to be in a lively, vibrant city, but obviously want to enjoy the benefits of the beach and ocean aswell. If anyone can help me decide it would be greatly appreciated! I keep getting told about Cairns and Melbourne, but my first reaction was to look at Sydney .. sooo confused!!


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Melbourne? You can't get a good beach by Australian standards in that city. It's more like comparing a much warmer Swansea (Melb) to Ibiza (Sydney). 

Melbourne has a more European culture and lifestyle, with beautiful cafés and restaurants, people are friendlier, that's about it. 

Sydney offers fantastic beaches, much warmer weather, beautiful outdoor parks and activities, smashing nightlife. And is trying to catch up with Melb café culture wise. People are more London friendly, or not so friendly till they get to know you. 

Cairns same as Sydney, except 10 times smaller and has much less nightlife. And about 10 times more humid.


----------



## BettyBoo (May 20, 2012)

Thank u! Sydney seems to be the place I'm drawn more to but it's hard to really decide when I've never been there before! Melbourne sounds nice but not really what I'm looking for so glad I asked!!


----------

